# Top E-bikes



## bekamals (Jan 21, 2018)

i have money. it is not problem... but problem is i don't know which E-bike is Best of best)
please tell me guys) which MTB e bike is hight level... in my opinion it is Scott E Genius...
I like shimano) and hate trothlee system...


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

bekamals said:


> I like shimano) and hate trothlee system...


I love trothlee system and hate shimano).


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

Pivot Shuttle. 43lbs of goodness!


----------



## jmil (Nov 9, 2017)

I love my Scott Espark 710 as an all-rounder


----------



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

bekamals said:


> i have money. it is not problem... but problem is i don't know which E-bike is Best of best)
> please tell me guys) which MTB e bike is hight level... in my opinion it is Scott E Genius...
> I like shimano) and hate trothlee system...


If you ask a question like that on a forum like this, you will not get a true answer. Most people would recommend to the very bike they own. A bike that suits myself, my riding style, my physical attributes, the terrain I ride etc, may not suit you.
The only way to tell is to test them to find "the best of the best" that suits you.....


----------



## ThankYouJerry (Aug 6, 2017)

Doesn't take much effort searching to find recent threads like this:
http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/2018-best-e-mtb-currently-available-usa-1059370.html


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/altitude-powerplay/2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

IMO, Chris Cochalis is the guru of MTB's, partially evidenced by the long line at the Pivot booth during the dirt demo at Interbike. The Pivot would be my first choice except, whether or not I can afford it, $12K is too steep for me. Don't think I could exceed $5K for a bike.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm thinking the OP just wants to know how many will also vote eGenius. xD

eBikes are very unrefined at the moment. At the tip of the spear, there's the Pivot Shuttle, Rocky Mtn Altitude Powerplay, and what else?


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

My buddy just got a super sweet specialized. Never been super down with that company before, but man... that rig was epic.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

KiwiPhil said:


> If you ask a question like that on a forum like this, you will not get a true answer. Most people would recommend to the very bike they own. A bike that suits myself, my riding style, my physical attributes, the terrain I ride etc, may not suit you.
> The only way to tell is to test them to find "the best of the best" that suits you.....


Agreed, it's as individual as "which mtb is the best", no right or wrong answer unless it's a true dog.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

That's a nice rig, good geo, standard mtb cranks (Turbine), three levels of components, still heavy but it's less than 50#, fast charging. It's also not vapor gear like the Pivot.

Pinkbike reviewer didn't like it, said the short chainstays were too short, hmm.

Interestingly, the reviewer also found fault with pedal strike, starting to sense a pattern here, makes me wonder when the mfgs will start specing shorter cranks. I saw a guy riding a Levo FSR yesterday, he was mashing in a tall gear with those stupidly long cranks (175mm).



Sparkman999 said:


> Altitude Powerplay | Rocky Mountain Bicycles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

jmil said:


> I love my Scott Espark 710 as an all-rounder


Cool! One of these days I'll have to join you at Tamarancho.

My Trek Powerfly really likes its Yari upgraded from 130 to 150mm. Handles chunk way better! 

Catfish ...


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> That's a nice rig, good geo, standard mtb cranks (Turbine), three levels of components, still heavy but it's less than 50#, fast charging. It's also not vapor gear like the Pivot.
> 
> Pinkbike reviewer didn't like it, said the short chainstays were too short, hmm.
> 
> Interestingly, the reviewer also found fault with pedal strike, starting to sense a pattern here, makes me wonder when the mfgs will start specing shorter cranks. I saw a guy riding a Levo FSR yesterday, he was mashing in a tall gear with those stupidly long cranks (175mm).


We have a small and large Specialized 2018 Carbon Levo. Both sizes came stock with 165mm cranks. Also, replaced the wheels and tires with LB carbon i45 rims and Schwalbe 3.0 tires and the 2018 Carbon Levo is 45 lbs ready to ride with pedals, water bottle cage, and swat tool. This includes the heavy 203 rotors and Guide RE brakes.

Have fun!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice to hear they shortened the crank spec, but even with 165mm cranks the Levo is a pedal strike magnet.

Rotors and brakes don't weigh much, the extra weight is in the frame, motor, and battery. You could drop weight going to a lighter fork and some carbon dodahs...



JillRide45 said:


> We have a small and large Specialized 2018 Carbon Levo. Both sizes came stock with 165mm cranks. Also, replaced the wheels and tires with LB carbon i45 rims and Schwalbe 3.0 tires and the 2018 Carbon Levo is 45 lbs ready to ride with pedals, water bottle cage, and swat tool. This includes the heavy 203 rotors and Guide RE brakes.
> 
> Have fun!


----------

